# How many meals have you delivered 🚚 in the past month?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

During our CoronaVirus Era of delivering to folks that are not going out, for whatever reason. I feel like my job delivering meals is a type of ministry that pays.

I have on average 90 deliveries, each week, that appears to feed at least two adults each. That is roughly 720 meals, for the month.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

How much money are you making a week off of those 90 deliveries?


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> During our CoronaVirus Era of delivering to folks that are not going out, for whatever reason. I feel like my job delivering meals is a type of ministry that pays.
> 
> I have on average 90 deliveries, each week, that appears to feed at least two adults each. That is roughly 720 meals, for the month.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

About 18 a day x 7 = 136


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> How much money are you making a week off of those 90 deliveries?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 454094


Solid numbers man keep it up!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> During our CoronaVirus Era of delivering to folks that are not going out, for whatever reason. I feel like my job delivering meals is a type of ministry that pays.
> 
> I have on average 90 deliveries, each week, that appears to feed at least two adults each. That is roughly 720 meals, for the month.


30-50 a day.

Pizza Pizza !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"How many meals have you delivered &#128666; in the past month?"*

too many


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> *"How many meals have you delivered &#128666; in the past month?"*
> 
> too many


Not " How Many Did You EAT !!!"


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not " How Many Did You EAT !!!"


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

is alcohol considered a meal??..lol...a lot more alcohol deliveries than food...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> is alcohol considered a meal??..lol...a lot more alcohol deliveries than food...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> is alcohol considered a meal??..lol...a lot more alcohol deliveries than food...


I haven't made alcohol deliveries in my market.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> is alcohol considered a meal??..lol...a lot more alcohol deliveries than food...


I haven't delivered alcohol since Saucey left California.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

none. but I've ordered like 25 deliveries. Does that count?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SHalester said:


> none. but I've ordered like 25 deliveries. Does that count?


My cab was in the shop, and no food at home.

I ordered for the first time, yesterday, in a year or so. I had me a Gyro and Fries w/ Hot Teriaki wings, and a DietCoke. The coke was flat, and no ketchup with the fries. The Gyro was not good either. I should have just got a double order of wings, because they were outstanding. I think I spent an extra 12 bucks just to have it delivered.

I tipped $4.00 in app, then $4.00 in cash, because that is how I like to be treated. Got my shit in 20 minutes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> extra 12 bucks just to have it delivered.


generally, I only order when I have either free delivery or a coupon for certain discount. AND never order for one; minimum is 2 people. During SAH getting food is a pain, so delivery is perfect.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SHalester said:


> generally, I only order when I have either free delivery or a coupon for certain discount. AND never order for one; minimum is 2 people. During SAH getting food is a pain, so delivery is perfect.


There is a cat in the neighborhood, that I give the bones too, so two it is.


----------

